# No Symptoms



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello folks,

Im on day9 of my 2ww after 1st FET and ive got no symptoms at all  On previous fresh cycles ive had extreamly sore boobs but this time nothing and im worried. Anyone been similar ?

Di x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Di

Some women will experience symptoms whilst others will get none at all...and each treatment (or month if ttc naturally) can vary in same woman...we're all different after all.

Its still fairly early days if you're only 9dpt so hang in there...anything can happen between now and 14dpt (which is when I presume you test).

I know we all do it and its easier said than done but try not to think about the symptoms, or lack thereof...it will just drive you 

Wishing you loads of luck  

    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya Di

On my FET cycles I had no symptoms in the 2ww and I was 100% convinced it had failed 2nd time just like it had the 1st time.  I was even very silly and tested 9dpt and got a BFN.  Then on 12dpt I got a lovely BFP but still with no symptoms.  

So you can still get BFP with no symptoms.

Heaps of luck

Y x


----------

